# Suggestions for a Fluval Spec V heater that fits in the filter compartment?



## spinne (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone!

My husband got his first tank tonight, a Fluval Spec V (5 gallon). The store didn't have any reasonably-priced heaters in stock (cheapest 50W was $35!), so we're shopping around for one now.

Folks with Spec Vs who run a heater in the filter compartment, what heater do you use? Are you happy with it/would you recommend buying it? Is there anything you wish you'd known about that heater before shoving it into the filter compartment?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/insight/advice you can provide!


----------



## Mr.Yuk (Jul 30, 2014)

Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm Heaters with Plastic LED, 25-Watt

This is a nice a little heater that will fit diagonally into the chamber of the aquarium. You have to kind of wedge it, but it fits. Most importantly, the heater is very reliable and not likely to fail, unlike many of the other heaters. As you may know, when heaters fail they frequently fail in the "on" setting which leads to cooking your fish. This heater allows you to set the temperature as you wish and forget it. The 25 watt variety is just fine for the fluval spec v. You don't need anything stronger. These are available on Amazon presently for $33. Good luck


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a aqueon 50 watt heater that fits in the pump compartment. Works fine for me.


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

I always hear about the Hydor 25w or 50w heaters. I think that is what I will end up getting.


----------



## Monk3y God (Oct 11, 2012)

You need to upgrade the light anyway, just buy it an the Finnex titanium heater and get free shipping.. I have the digital version and it is awesome with a temp probe I can set in the filter compartment. It's like 6 in long and 3/4 in diameter. I have a neotherm but it only fits diagonal in that little compartment with no circulation. With the Finnex I don't have to worry about the sensor sitting in the same stagnant water as the heater, thus ensuring my tank temp is accurate. 

Here is the heater I got. Sorry for the link, posting from tablet...

http://www.finnex.net/index.php/hmo-series/?___store=default


----------

